# pacheco



## flljob

De alguien que está bajo los efectos de la mariguana, en México decimos que está pacheco, y a alguien que acostumbra estar pacheco le decimos que es un pacheco. ¿Cómo se dice esto en italiano en un registro coloquial?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Yulan

Hola Flljob,

Creo que las versiones podrían variar de region a region, pero, puedo decirte que tal vez se dice:
- de alguien que está bajo los efectos de la mariguana:  "è fatto"  
- de alguien que acostumbra estar pacheco: "si fa"  

Espero pueda ser de ayuda, pero espera más comentarios ... 

Un saludo


----------



## ursu-lab

Es muy curioso, "Pacheco" es un apellido bastante común. ¿De dónde deriva su uso con este significado en México? 
Se parece mucho a "pachucho", que significa "flojo".
"Fatto" en italiano yo siempre lo he usado sobre todo para referirme a quien se pincha, es decir un yonqui. Si alguien está fumado y colocado suelo decir que "è fuori", antes también se usaba mucho el adjetivo "sballato".
"Farsi" sin especificar nada más significa "colocarse" con drogas duras, como la heroína. "Farsi le canne" es "fumar porros".


----------



## flljob

ursu-lab said:


> Es muy curioso, "Pacheco" es un apellido bastante común. ¿De dónde deriva su uso con este significado en México?
> Se parece mucho a "pachucho", que significa "flojo".
> "Fatto" en italiano yo siempre lo he usado sobre todo para referirme a quien se pincha, es decir un yonqui. Si alguien está fumado y colocado suelo decir que "è fuori", "sballato".
> "Farsi" sin más significa "colocarse" con drogas duras, como la heroína.


 
Pachuco no es flojo. Ser pachuco era llevar todo un estilo de vida. Sería análogo a ser mara o ser jipi, o ser cholo.
No tengo ni idea de por qué se les llama pachecos a los mariguanos.
En México, fumar porros es pachequearse.
Saludos


----------



## ursu-lab

flljob said:


> Pachuco no es flojo. Ser pachuco era llevar todo un estilo de vida. Sería análogo a ser mara o ser jipi, o ser cholo.
> No tengo ni idea de por qué se les llama pachecos a los mariguanos.
> En México, fumar porros es pachequearse.
> Saludos



No sabía de la existencia de "pachuco", yo hablaba de "pachu*cho*". Bueno, hoy he aprendido dos palabras más.  
Gracias y buenas noches.


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!

qui ci vorrebbe qualche adolescente, e varia molto in base alle regioni, o meglio, da quartiere a quartiere, cmq:
'stare fumati' 
'essere fumati'
'stare stonati'
'accannato' si usa per gli spinelli ('stare accannati') e per le relazioni quando si viene lasciati o si lascia ('essere stati accannati/ accannare')
'stare storti'


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> "Fatto" en italiano yo siempre lo he usado sobre todo para referirme a quien *se pincha*, es decir un yonqui.


Yo esto lo conozco como, no que "si fa", sino como que "si buca".


----------



## vale_new

Che vuol dire 'conzco'?


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> Yo esto lo conzco como, no que "si fa", sino como que "si buca".



Sì, bucarsi è "pincharse"/"chutarse". "Farsi" è "drogarse":

*2* (_gerg_.) drogarsi: _farsi di eroina_.

Ma se ti dicono che uno "si fa" *senza specificare* il tipo di droga, si pensa automaticamente alle droghe pesanti, non certo a una canna di maria.
Se uno ha fumato ed è fuori, l'atto di essere fuori è lo "sballo".


----------



## gatogab

Uno _fatto _è quel che ha fatto uso di sostanze psicotrope.
Uno che si _buca_ ha fatto uso di queste sostanze per via endovenosa. Di solito la sostanza è l'eroina, ma non l'unica. La cocaina, oltre a essere sniffata può essere fumata. Anche l'eroina si fuma e sniffa. C'è chi si inietta di tutto, persino alcol.
_Sballato_ è quel che ha fatto uso di qualsiasi sostanza in grado di alterare la coscienza: gas degli accendini, benzina, diluenti, psicofarmaci polverizzati e sniffati, le dorghe già menzionate oltre a tante altre. Uno che a mischiato psicofarmaci con alcol è uno _sballato._

Dimenticavo dire che c'e una categoria che parte dal che usa solo cocaina sporadicamente e non si considera un drogato, fino al ultimo grado, quello che si buca.
A: "fai uso di eroina"'
B: "ma solo fumata/sniffata, mai mi sono bucato, io" (con fare presuntuoso o di brava persona)



vale_new said:


> Che vuol dire 'conzco'?


Chi conoce il castigliano si rende conto che si tratta della parola "conozco" battuta distrattamente.

_x---x_


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Uno che ha mischiato psicofarmaci con alcol è uno _sballato._


"Sballato" vuol dire semplicemente *"fuori *dalla norma/dalle righe" in generale, dalla stravaganza allo sballo da droga. Lo "sballo" è l'"essere fuori ": anche la musica, soprattutto quella martellante e ipnotica, può essere "da sballo".

Loredana Bertè cantava, in una delle sue meravigliose canzoni (forse dei primi degli anni '80):

(Dedicato) Ai _suonatori un po' sballati_ ai balordi come me... 

Credo che sia sufficiente la droga per sballare, senza bisogno di mischiarla pure con l'alcol, pratica che è più tipica degli ultimi anni. Negli anni '70-'80 (quando si è cominciato ad usare il termine "sballato") non c'erano tanti mix... 
Il problema del gergo della droga è che varia moltissimo da zona a zona e anche nel tempo. Solo vent'anni fa era inimmaginabile la quantità di roba (e relativo vocabolario) reperibile oggi sul mercato...


----------



## gatogab

*S*cusa, pensavo che si dialogava sulle droghe, non sulle canzone della Bertè. 
*U*rsu, non sei obligata a  sapere tutto, rilassati. 
*A*nche del mondo delle droghe vuoi essere esperta?
*L*ascia perdere un 'h' in più o in meno, leggi  e impara.


----------



## Tomby

ursu-lab said:


> Es muy curioso, "Pacheco" es un apellido bastante común. ¿De dónde deriva su uso con este significado en México?


Solo un inciso. El apellido Pacheco es de origen portugués.


----------



## honeyheart

vale_new said:


> Che vuol dire 'conzco'?


Vuol dire che ho premuto una volta in meno il tasto della o. 
L'ho già corretto.


----------



## vale_new

in un thread con le parole gergali.....

Ah, cannarolo è troppo regionalistico?


----------



## gatogab

vale_new said:


> Ciao!
> 
> qui ci vorrebbe qualche adolescente, e varia molto in base alle regioni, o meglio, da quartiere a quartiere, cmq:
> 'stare fumati'
> 'essere fumati'
> 'stare stonati'
> 'accannato' si usa per gli spinelli ('stare accannati') e per le relazioni quando si viene lasciati o si lascia ('essere stati accannati/ accannare')
> 'stare storti'


Nunca imaginé que se usase todavía *"stonati".* Era ya jergal a fines de los '60 y provenía del inglés *"piedra".*
C'è chi diceva, a Roma, *"so' stonato frascico, frascico"* seguito da un risatina ebete**
Lo spinello era el *"joint"*.
Ojo, sé de estas cosas porque fuí uno de los tantos colaboradores de don Picchi


----------



## vale_new

gatogab said:


> Nunca imaginé que se usase todavía *"stonati".* Era ya jergal a fines de los '60 y provenía del inglés *"piedra".*
> C'è chi diceva, a Roma, *"so' stonato frascico*, frascico"* seguito da un risatina ebete**
> Lo spinello era el *"joint"*.
> Ojo, sé de estas cosas porque fuí uno de los tantos colaboradores de don Picchi


 
Si pronuncia 'sc' ma si scrive 'c', è il modo in cui i romani pronunciano la 'c' 

Se è degli anni '60 si può dire che è un modo 'storico' di esprimere il concetto, calco dall'inglese


----------



## gatogab

vale_new said:


> Si pronuncia 'sc' ma si scrive 'c', è il modo in cui i romani pronunciano la 'c'






vale_new said:


> Ciao!
> 
> qui ci vorrebbe qualche adolescente, e varia molto in base alle regioni, o meglio, da quartiere a quartiere, cmq:
> 'stare fumati'
> 'essere fumati'
> 'stare stonati'
> 'accannato' si usa per gli spinelli ('stare accannati') e per le relazioni quando si viene lasciati o si lascia ('essere stati accannati/ accannare')
> 'stare storti'


 
Scoppiato?


----------



## vale_new

gatogab said:


> Scoppiato?


 
Mi sa che si riferisce più allo stress, o forse nelle regioni del Nord?


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> Il problema del gergo della droga è che varia moltissimo da zona a zona e anche nel tempo.


Chi si inietta eroina si fa *"una pera"*


----------

